# Webfoot Posse - Shell Question



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

Saw a trailer on the downloadable clip on the homepage here of the snow goose hunting that said Webfoot Posse. I am curious to talk to one of the members of this group as I saw, what looked like on that video some 50 plus yard shots. I have had problems knocking snow geese down and was curious as to what type and size of shot they were shooting in that video.


----------



## Snowhunter07 (Feb 21, 2006)

Where on the home page did you find this clip?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

He's talking about the Nodak video. One of the decoy trailers has 'Webfoot Posse" painted on it...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

That would be our trailer you saw in the clip. I'm not sure if you're talking about the snow goose (super grind)footage or the clip that has our trailer in it. 
I personally shoot 3" #2's 90% of the time. 
One thing to keep in mind is that video often makes birds look much further out than they actually are. In the first clip of hunts, I doubt there is a bird that was shot more than 30 or so yards. 
The second clip is from the "super grind" snow hunt last spring. If those are the shots you are refering to maybe one of those guys can chime in. 
Unfortunately I missed that hunt


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fowlaholic said:


> Saw a trailer on the downloadable clip on the homepage here of the snow goose hunting that said Webfoot Posse. I am curious to talk to one of the members of this group as I saw, what looked like on that video some 50 plus yard shots. I have had problems knocking snow geese down and was curious as to what type and size of shot they were shooting in that video.


We rarely take shots over 50 yards...I'm not a big fan of sailing cripples, especially with no dog in the spread.

3 of the shooters of the Super Grind were using DrakeKiller choke tubes. You can get them from Custom Gun Works in Fargo,ND.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Fowlaholic said:
> 
> 
> > 3 of the shooters of the Super Grind were using DrakeKiller choke tubes. You can get them from Custom Gun Works in Fargo,ND.


1 of the other guys hunting was using a Pattern Master choke tube...


----------



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

It was the Super Grind Snow Goose Video and you guys look like you had an awesome time. I guess I did not realize the affect of video on appearance of distance from cam to bird. I appreciate all the feed back. I have an Ithica 10 ga I shoot that I had fit for choke tubes and in my uninformed niavity I put Tru Choke threads in it which Pattern Master cannot fit. I will check out the DrakeKiller Choke Tubes. Thanks again.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I think the Drake Killer tubes work well from what I have seen... :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I have shot both of them in the last couple of years and have personnally seen better patterns come out of the Drakekiller. Don't get me wrong. I do like my Patternmaster but when a guy next to you has the DK in and I the PM shooting the same shells, and he's folding birds compared to me sailing some. It is all I needed to see.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Here is another vote for Drakekiller tubes. They shoot BB's, 1 and 2 steel very well. It is all I shoot fall and spring.

Kevin is a real good guy to boot. He will tell you what particular brands of shells are going to work better out of your choke, so you can start patterning some stuff. Sometimes if you go into his shop he has some factory loads cut open so that you can see what the shot is like in them. Different brands have big differences.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Drakekiller choke are cats a$$ of choke tubs. By the way most of the shots in the super grind were at 25 yards and under. :wink:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Is this drakekiller only sold at custom gun works?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

My tube is cut specifically for my Rem 1100. I brought my gun in and he measured then cut my tube. I don't think he sells them anywhere except out of his shop and I don't think he keeps them stocked but you would have to give him a call to get it straight from him.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Anyone got a # for custom gun works?


----------



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

(701) 232-8525 Here ya go.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks!! :beer:


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Just a question... If you are shooting decoying birds at under 35 yards, wouldnt you be better off with a factory IC chove vs. a Patternmaster or similar choke?? I thought the PM choke was best suited to pass-shooting at ranges above 40 yards.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wood Duck said:


> Just a question... If you are shooting decoying birds at under 35 yards, wouldnt you be better off with a factory IC chove vs. a Patternmaster or similar choke?? I thought the PM choke was best suited to pass-shooting at ranges above 40 yards.


I would say it's personal preference. Everyone knows what are comfortable shooting ranges based on the equipment.

We like using the aftermarket tubes simply because if you hit them....they're more often then not stone dead. I'm still having nightmares about the first 5 years of steel shot.....being the youngest of our hunting party at the time, I think I spent all morning running down cripples.


----------



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

I was out of town for a week or so.......appreciate all the feedback.....was still wondering if you shoot straight steel or hevi shot or what?????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We all shoot steel. Can't afford to shoot Hevi Shot on a regular basis. 8)


----------



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

OK let me go out on a limb one step further.......do you guys do any kind of guiding or offer up hunts with you for a nominal fee??.......In case you can't tell I work too many hours and really don't have the time to make all the effort necessary to scout and so on and would like to go on one good snow goose hunt to learn from those that know.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

NODAK OUTDOORS SPRING SNOW GOOSE EXTRAVAGANZA... what do think... Just Kidding... I cant wait to try out my new GHGs. Up to 9 dozen, i am going to have to get married more often.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Fowlaholic said:


> OK let me go out on a limb one step further.......do you guys do any kind of guiding or offer up hunts with you for a nominal fee??.......In case you can't tell I work too many hours and really don't have the time to make all the effort necessary to scout and so on and would like to go on one good snow goose hunt to learn from those that know.


Does anyone have a good bridge to dive head first off of into the rocks????


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

> In case you can't tell I work too many hours and really don't have the time to make all the effort necessary to scout and so on


You put your own work in around here. Some things aren't for sale.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Why not just cut to the chase, WOW. :eyeroll:


----------



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

It was merely a question whether or not you guide hunts.


----------

